# Hillbilly handfishing for steel



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Two buddies and myself caught 5 today... with our hands. While we were fishing today we came across a creek that had stranded steel in it. We managed to wrangle them and pull them out by the tails. A quick walk down 20 yards and they were home free. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverdoctor (Jun 27, 2012)

dipthekid said:


> Two buddies and myself caught 5 today... with our hands. While we were fishing today we came across a creek that had stranded steel in it. We managed to wrangle them and pull them out by the tails. A quick walk down 20 yards and they were home free.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mad props dude! Almost sounds like it might be better than traditional methods! haha


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

riverdoctor said:


> Mad props dude! Almost sounds like it might be better than traditional methods! haha


Thanks Doc! I faired better this way then the last week...lol. We figured this had to earn some good ju ju from the river gods.  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

This brings me to a question. Is it legal to catch steelhead withyour hands? We saved them and didn't keep them to be clear. The buck in the first pic was a fish ohio. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dipthekid said:


> This brings me to a question. Is it legal to catch steelhead withyour hands? We saved them and didn't keep them to be clear. The buck in the first pic was a fish ohio.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I don't think in Ohio hand catching is defined as angling.

*1533.37 Methods of taking fish.



Fish shall be taken only by angling unless otherwise provided by the Revised Code or division rule. If a fish is unintentionally taken contrary to the Revised Code or division rule, it immediately shall be liberated and returned to the water without unnecessary injury
*


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

No it's not even legal to hand catch catfish as they are now considered a game fish.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I would assume the fact that he didn't keep them kinda negates any question of legality, no?


----------



## riverdoctor (Jun 27, 2012)

whjr15 said:


> I would assume the fact that he didn't keep them kinda negates any question of legality, no?


I definitely agree. If the DNR penalized or punished someone for trying to save an animal's life, it would kind of be like fining the good Samaritan for practicing medicine without a license.


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

With the way our gubbment is working now it will probably cost someone a fine. Good job guys!!! I will stand up for your good deed!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Birdie0067 said:


> With the way our gubbment is working now it will probably cost someone a fine. Good job guys!!! I will stand up for your good deed!!


Yeah what a bunch of nazis! These kinda posts never get old!


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Those fishes are pi$$ed they have to swim back up the tiny trib after the "relocation". Stuck in Puddle=save, found in tributary=natural reproduction. No harm no harvest no foul.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

ReelPower said:


> Those fishes are pi$$ed they have to swim back up the tiny trib after the "relocation". Stuck in Puddle=save, found in tributary=natural reproduction. No harm no harvest no foul.


If you had seen the stream you see it was a def save. The puddle they were in was only 12' long and their tails and tops were already sticking out of the water. The river was just at fishable and has dropped about 100 cfs since then. We saw a ton of eggs in the dry area between the puddle and the river.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you try perch spreaders with Mr. Twisters first? Probably shouldn't be catching them by hand....


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Fishman said:


> Did you try perch spreaders with Mr. Twisters first? Probably shouldn't be catching them by hand....


Oh no not the perch spreaders! How did they get on this post???

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ghstryder (Apr 1, 2012)

I dont think we were claimin rights to anglin rather than saving the lives of a few fish stuck up a trib that couldnt get back down. BTW a update to the situation, I went back a couple days later and 6 of the fish are still stuck in a pool that will die unless someone can figure out how to get them out, and three I counted in smaller pockets have been taken by raccoon's or coyotes since we helped the five we did find their way back to the river.
BTW I am one of the two pictured hand catching these fish and releasing them back into the river from the trib they would have died in.


----------



## Ghstryder (Apr 1, 2012)

I had just gotten of work find my buds throwin the tackle box at the few stuck in a trib. to jump in and herd em out. We wasnt takin them, just tryin to get them back to the river so they didint die, there are still a few stuck in a pool that willl eventually get either to hot or run dry that we couldnt save


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Their doomed no matter what in Ohio's man made fishery. They go into the rivers thinking they can actually reproduce...yet they cannot. The entire fishery is based on this. I enjoy it very much but it's a joke. Poor fish...

Yet folks argue about fishing for spawning fish or fish that eat spawn. I don't get it. It's fishing...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> Their doomed no matter what in Ohio's man made fishery. They go into the rivers thinking they can actually reproduce...yet they cannot. The entire fishery is based on this. I enjoy it very much but it's a joke. Poor fish...
> 
> Yet folks argue about fishing for spawning fish or fish that eat spawn. I don't get it. It's fishing...


Wow....really?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Steelhead do successfully spawn here in Ohio. It's just a matter of the small fry not being able to handle the heat in the summer time. If they find a cool enough spot to hang tight for their first summer they could make it. 

I'm actually amazed at how many steelie babies I seine up every year. I'm not talking about smolt size. I'm talkin' about itty bitty minnie size. I put them all back, in hopes of them finding a cold spring.....but I know most will fall victim to our hot summers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flyphisherman said:


> Steelhead do successfully spawn here in Ohio.



Not that ones I catch................. mmmmm fried trout


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, if you like it cool, but I can't imagine how a *fried steelhead * would taste. . . .


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

rutnut245 said:


> No it's not even legal to hand catch catfish as they are now considered a game fish.


In some states its legal to catch flatheads by hand ( noodling ), just not any other cat. I dont know about Ohio tho.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The longer they're in the river, the softer they become. The fresh ones arn't worth frying up but the males that have been around are delicious deep fried. Sooooo tender!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

So you are one of those guys carrying crispy, black buck steelhead to there cars haha

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

